# West Coast Hotmark Distributer



## caltees (Jul 30, 2007)

I desperately need a west coast supplier of hotmark vinyl or
the website of the manufacturer so I can source it myself.
Currently my leadtime is 7 days which just doesn't work for me!
I am only interested in hotmark at this time.
Any help would be appreciated


----------



## OneSpeed (Feb 8, 2008)

I get mine from SignWarehouse in TX - they're 3 days for me (South Dakota) - probably about the same for you... if they bother to ship same day.



Otherwise, I _think_ it's made by a company called "EnduraTex". If this is the right one, they're located in Cali - City of Industry to be exact. Enduratex


----------



## caltees (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I have used SignWarehouse.
They are exactly 7 days from order to arrival here in California
(unless I want to spend an extra $30 for 3 days ship like my last order).
I will check out Enduratex and see if that takes me somewhere.
Thanks Again,
Karen


----------



## thinkworksdan (Mar 16, 2007)

Coast Graphic Supply in Ventura carries hotmark, don't know how good their selection is. coastgraphicsupply.com


----------



## landmines (Mar 30, 2007)

Is hotmark similar to EZ WEED? or is it more like Eco-Film(imprintables)? For that matter, what is the difference between EZ-Weed and Eco-Film? I have used them both and havent noticed much difference. They are both very easy to weed and hot-peel.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

caltees said:


> I desperately need a west coast supplier of hotmark vinyl or
> the website of the manufacturer so I can source it myself.
> Currently my leadtime is 7 days which just doesn't work for me!
> I am only interested in hotmark at this time.
> Any help would be appreciated


I am trying hotmark for the first time but it is not sticking. weeds great but I have tried 340* 325* for 20 seconds hard pressure but nothing is working. Any advise?????
I have 18 black shirt to get done today.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Chris, Try pre pressing your shirts to get the moisture out.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

plan b said:


> Chris, Try pre pressing your shirts to get the moisture out.


Thanks
I did try that, made no difference but I did try a cover over it and that seemed to work some but when I peel it the letters have wrinkles. I am using an ariel font, which is what the customer wanted even though I would have liked something a little thicker


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

The next question is what material are you pressing on?


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

plan b said:


> The next question is what material are you pressing on?


black gildan shirts


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Jeeze Chris I don't know,, you might increase your temp to 350 go to medium pressure and raise your image with a mouse pad, I noticed in the other thread about wrinkles,, try peeling warm.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

plan b said:


> Jeeze Chris I don't know,, you might increase your temp to 350 go to medium pressure and raise your image with a mouse pad, I noticed in the other thread about wrinkles,, try peeling warm.


Thanks for all the help
I did try peeling warm but it ruined the letters. I like the easy weed but I have a local supplier for the hotmark so I thought I would give that a try. I might just have to go with the easyweed.

Thanks
Teresa


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I use Hotmark all the time with no issue. I just done 50 shirts this morning. I press at 330 degrees with my pressure adjusted just a little more than medium pressure. I then wait about a minute and peel slowly. I thenk repress for 10 seconds with a teflon sheet to assure a good seal to the fabric. I use hotmark for 99.9% of all my vinyl needs with no issue. I have also used a heat eraser over the mylar to give it a little pressure before the secon press. The only time , I had trouble was when I tried to peel to early. Good luck and I hope this helps you out. ........ Jerry


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

COEDS said:


> I use Hotmark all the time with no issue. I just done 50 shirts this morning. I press at 330 degrees with my pressure adjusted just a little more than medium pressure. I then wait about a minute and peel slowly. I thenk repress for 10 seconds with a teflon sheet to assure a good seal to the fabric. I use hotmark for 99.9% of all my vinyl needs with no issue. I have also used a heat eraser over the mylar to give it a little pressure before the secon press. The only time , I had trouble was when I tried to peel to early. Good luck and I hope this helps you out. ........ Jerry


Are there different hotmark products. I noticed it said hotmark 70, does that mean there are different kinds. Mine was taped at the end and said 421 ( I thought that might be the color)

Thanks again
Teresa


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

As far as I know the Hotmark heat press vinyl is called HOTMARK 70. Th 421 number could have been a lot number. I hope you get it figured out, I think HOTMARK is the best product of its kind on the market. ...... JB


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

COEDS said:


> As far as I know the Hotmark heat press vinyl is called HOTMARK 70. Th 421 number could have been a lot number. I hope you get it figured out, I think HOTMARK is the best product of its kind on the market. ...... JB


 
I just did a test wash. Cut out a square of the hotmark, washed and dried it on the same shirt as the thermoflex plus and easy weed and the hotmark is really wrinkled looking as is the thermoflex plus but the easy weed still looks great. I was just trying to use this since there is someone local that sells it so I could save on the shipping cost, but I do not want my customers to be unhappy and not use me again. I am going to the great garment graphics on Tuesday and I am going to take the shirt. Maybe someone from Stahls or imprintables (whoever is there) might be able to give me some insight. I guess I will pay more to get a good product that I feel comfortable selling. Have you washed yours before giving to the customer? The shirt looked okay (not great) before washing but not after. Maybe I am just expecting too much from vinyl

Thanks for all the replies.

Teresa


----------

